# ACTION_IMAGE_CAPTURE bei Motorola-Defy



## achilles (10. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

die folgende Frage habe bereits in ein anderes Forum gestellt, dort aber leider keine Antwort erhalten 

Ich entwickle eine Anwendung zur mobilen Datenerfassung: die Anwender sollen eine To-Do-Liste abarbeiten und für jedes erledigte To-Do ein Belegfoto machen. Dazu rufe ich die Kamera-Action auf:


```
public void onClickTakePicture(final View v) {
        cameraIntent = new Intent(MediaStore.ACTION_IMAGE_CAPTURE);
        mImage = new Image(this, mDb, _id);
        cameraIntent.putExtra(MediaStore.EXTRA_OUTPUT, Uri.fromFile(new File(
                Image.SD_IMAGE_DIR + "/" + mImage.fileName)));
        startActivityForResult(cameraIntent, CAMERA_PIC_REQUEST);
    }
```

Wenn die Activity beendet wurde werte ich das Ergebnis mit


```
protected void onActivityResult(int requestCode, int resultCode, Intent data) {
        if (requestCode == CAMERA_PIC_REQUEST) {
            if (resultCode == Activity.RESULT_OK) {
                 mImage.dispatchEntry();
            }
            else {
                Log.v(TAG, "Error while taking image.");
            }          
        }
    }
```

Die Methode Image::dispatchEntry() schreibt dabei den Dateinamen in die interne Datenbank.

Ich habe die Anwendung auf insgesamt vier verschiedenen Modellen getestet: HTC Desire, HTC Legend, Motorola Milestone und Motorola Defy.

An sich funktioniert auch alles ganz prima. Allerdings habe ich mit dem Motorola Defy plötzlich Probleme bekommen: anfangs funktionierte alles gut und ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt hat die Anwendung keine Bilder mehr gesichert: im LogCat steht:


```
03-08 12:02:21.129: ERROR/MotoCamera(1964): selectPhoto - IOException save to uri file:///sdcard/todo_185361_20110308120206373.jpg
```

Ich kann die IOException in meiner Anwendung nicht abfangen. Da die Acitivity "MotoCamera" heißt, nehme ich an, dass es sich um ein Motorola-Spezifisches Modul handelt. Ich habe per Google aber nichts gefunden, dass es damit Probleme gäbe. 

Handelt es sich um ein Problem, das spezifisch für das Motorola-Defy oder generell für Motorola-Geräte ist oder habe ich einen Fehler gemacht, der sich nur zufällig nicht auf den HTC-Geräten auswirkt?


----------



## achilles (10. Mrz 2011)

Nach ein paar Tests habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, dass ich auch eine IOException kriege, wenn ich einfach nur versuche, ein File auf die SDCard zu schreiben - ich weiß nur nicht, warum.

Es ist noch genügend Platz auf der Karte frei. Leider ist die Meldung der IOException alles andere als aussagekräftig...

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## achilles (11. Mrz 2011)

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal herumprobiert. Die Anwendung kann keine Dateien mehr auf die SDCard schreiben - warum? Keine Ahnung. Plötzlich ging es nicht mehr: es wird eine IOException geworfen und das war's dann...

Ich setze diesen Thread mal auf "erledigt", da es ja nicht an der Kamera-Activity liegt...


----------

